# Check out this rack



## smokyokie (Nov 13, 2006)

Is it really true that it's been since august that anyone has posted a topic on this forum?  Surely not!

Anyway, here's some XXX rated food porn.

ROL, coated w/ fresh herbs, grilled over mesquite flame, covered and smoked to rest.



Duz it make you hungry Baby? (as Austin Powers might say)

Good luck, and good ogling,
                                         The Smoky One


----------



## up in smoke (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks a heap! Dickydoo, now my stomach thinks my throats been cutâ€¦I love lamb! Remember that more mint jelly commercial with the little girl? lol!


----------



## larry maddock (Nov 13, 2006)

yumm


----------



## ultramag (Nov 14, 2006)

Man oh man does look good!!! I have been wanting to try lamb so bad I can't hardly wait and this is not helping DDBBQ.

Good Job!


----------



## smokyokie (Nov 14, 2006)

Go for it UM!  Sam's Has the choice little gems all the time.  They come already Frenched, 2 to a bag.  That's just enough for 6 people or 2 real pigs.

Don't forget the rosemary, oregano, garlic and mint jelly.

GoodLuck and Good Rack Wallerin',
                                                       DDBBQ


----------



## cheech (Nov 21, 2006)

Have not done lamb yet but now beginning to think that I better hurry up and try it


----------

